# Astrid van der Staaij HSE 24 - 17x



## rise (13 Mai 2008)

Astrid van der Staaij ist Welt-
bürgerin. Aufgewachsen in Ghana, verbrachte sie ihre Schul- und Studienzeit in England.Studierte fünf Jahre Jura in Cardiff (Wales), München und Passau.1997 überzeugte sie gleich mit ihrem ersten Casting den HSE24 Programmchef und bekam den Job.Astrid ist seit zehn Jahren bei HSE24. Daneben designt sie mit ihrer Mutter afrika-
nischen Schmuck, für den sie natürlich auch Modell steht.

Quelle:http://www.hse24.de/



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
Have Fun!


----------



## FAXE001de (26 Mai 2008)

*Wow*

Danke für die klasse von Astrid. Klasse Oberweite; Lecker! :thumbup:

Allerdings wird sie in letzter immer dicker, sollte aufpassen, dass sie nicht zu fett wird ...


----------



## sittingo (14 Nov. 2008)

Vielen Dank. wirklich eine hübsche Frau


----------



## klepper09 (14 Nov. 2008)

Besten Dank., ist eine klasse Frau


----------



## lusche (14 Nov. 2008)

klasse Frau!!


----------



## jaquemotte (21 Dez. 2008)

Wow. Danke. Auf HSE gibts häufiger bei solchen Präsentationen Busen zu sehen mit Nippeln. Habe ein vid dazu


----------



## sokrates02 (20 Feb. 2010)

schöne aufnahmen


----------



## sokrates02 (20 Feb. 2010)

stark danke


----------



## LBJ23 (30 Jan. 2012)

Die Frau ist schon eine Wucht. Wow super Oberweite und süßes Gesicht.


----------



## kdf (5 Feb. 2012)

auch ne hübsche,danke


----------



## trus (18 Apr. 2012)

tus sagt danke


----------



## Eniecumer (1 Sep. 2014)

Mal zeigefreudig, mal züchtig...danke!


----------



## Weltenbummler (30 Dez. 2015)

Die eine süße hat einen sehr himmlischen Busen.


----------



## beethoven (4 Jan. 2016)

mega hammer!


----------



## Tutaloca (4 Jan. 2016)

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## dhaddy (13 Mai 2017)

wegen ihr schaue ich es immer wieder


----------



## jeanes22 (21 Sep. 2017)

schöne oberweite


----------



## dhaddy (14 Nov. 2017)

Der Grund warum ich shoping Sender schaue. Da sieht man gerne hin.


----------



## magsie (21 Feb. 2019)

rise schrieb:


> Have Fun!



*Ich komme...*


----------



## erwin.bauer (22 Feb. 2019)

Ich mag sie...


----------



## Sams66 (15 Feb. 2021)

Die Verkaufsgranate aus ...


----------

